# How many clowns to a tank?



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

I have two pairs of clowns (1 pr true percs & 1 pr of ocellaris). They're in separate tanks now (percs in a 29 hex and the ocellaris in a 20g), the ocellaris are the pair that breed like rabbits. Anyway, we're setting up a 90 gal reef tank and wondered if we'd be able to put both pairs of clowns in the one tank? The percs are hosting a sarcophyton, the ocellaris are hosting a frogspawn (with daily visits to the duncan). The only other fish we have is a jevenile yellow coris wrasse and a fire fish. What are you collective thoughts on putting the whole kit & kaboodle in the one 90gal tank?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

You might be able to get away with the two pairs in a 90 gallon. Provided they set up the territories on opposite ends. Clowns, like all damselfish, are extremely protective of their turf. It's best to introduce both pairs at once so one pair doesn't have time to take the whole tank as their own.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

as said by fkshiu it may be possible. Ive read of people keeping 3 pairs in a 100 gal tank but its rare.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's really hit or miss. IF the anemones or corals each pair hosts is on opposite ends of the tank, that will give you a better chance.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at Roger's and asked the same question yesterday actually. Hit or miss as SeaHorse Fanatic put it, it will depend solely on the pairs in question.

I just don't see good coming of it if they're heavy breeders, they'll be overly protective of their tank space.


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> I just don't see good coming of it if they're heavy breeders, they'll be overly protective of their tank space.


This is my concern - the percs haven't bred yet at all, just love up their sacophyton day and night, the ocellaris on the other hand are breeding machines. They spawn so regularly you could almost set your clock to it. They're in a 20g nano and have both ended up on the floor at different times from attaching hubby when he's doing tank maintenance (not to mention the chunks of flesh they've torn from his hands upon occasion!). We might have to rethink the tear down of both systems and combining. Rats!!!!


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 diff pairs of tank mates (as in bought 2 from one tank many years ago, bought another pair recently) in a 40 gallon breeder.
They all get along fine and will randomly host different corals. Sometimes the BTA, the mushroom, or usually cause I have a massive colony of xenia in a corner all 4 hide in there.
No fighting or anything. and they seem to keep to the original pairs that I bought them in.
never had any breeding though which is why I bought the 2nd pair to see if variety would help.


----------

